# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  fentagin #10311

## manos_peristeri

Ανέβηκε 6μετρος ιστός με την βοήθεια του *ryloth* και ήδη βγήκε το 

πρώτο link σε a με τον *PALADIN7*  :: 

Όλα αύτα με την πολύτιμη καθοδήγηση του ένα και μοναδικού

*nikosaei*

To link είναι super μιας και παίζει με -58 και ισχύ 0  ::  

Υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για ένα ακόμη link και μόλις βγει και αυτό, θα πάμε για

τρίτο

Οποιος λοιπόν ενδιαφέρετα για ένα bb είναι ευπρόσδεκτος  :: 


*FENTAGIN #10311*

----------


## makelaris

Kαλορίζικος γείτονα.Ενδιαφέρομε για bb σύντομα.Θα ανεβάσω και omni gia scan αλλά και panel σε 5g  ::

----------


## manos_peristeri

Ευχαριστώ..Αλλα δε ξέρω αν εχω τόσο καλή οπτική σε αιγάλεω..αν είναι

δοκιμάζουμε πάντως όταν είσαι έτοιμος  ::  

Πολύ κάλα βλέπω Πετρούπολη(εγώ και όλο το λεκανοπέδιο μαζί  ::  )

----------


## manos_peristeri

Βγήκε το 2ο bb λινκ σε a με τον *kontak* και επεται συνεχεια....

 ::  



ΥΓ: Πάντα με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του *nikosaei*(ο οποιος ειναι και χορευταράς,μιας και ανεβαινει σε τραπέζια στο Χατζηγιάννη  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## kontak

Καλορίζικος Μάνο και καλά επόμενα link  ::   ::

----------


## manos_peristeri

ο κομβος ειναι κατω..to routerboard κολυμπουσε μεσα στο "στεγανο ηλεκτρολογικο" κουτι του Sad

μαλλον παω για καινουριο routerboard δυστηχωςSad

απιστευτο ξενερωμα

----------


## acoul

> ο κομβος ειναι κατω..to routerboard κολυμπουσε μεσα στο "στεγανο ηλεκτρολογικο" κουτι του  
> 
> μαλλον παω για καινουριο routerboard δυστηχως 
> 
> απιστευτο ξενερωμα


φέρτο από τη λέσχη να του περάσουμε openwrt ... δες μήπως με καλό στέγνωμα επανέλθει ...  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ελα μανο...ολα θα φτιαξουν...οχι αγχος και βιαστηκες κινησεις....!!!

----------


## kats

just pray...  ::

----------


## izinet

αν εχει πεθανει το routerboard σου μην στεναχωριεσαι, θα σου δωσω εγω αν θες [εννοειτε θα στο χαρισω..] καποιο σετακι Motherboard με cpu στα 600-700-800 να βαλεις τις καρτουλες σου με ενα Mikrotik να κανεις την δουλεια σου...
το τηλ μου ειναι στην σελιδα μου στο wind οποτε αν χρειαστεις κατι πες μου...

----------


## manos_peristeri

izinet σ ευχαριστω αλλα δε θα χρειαστει  ::  

λοιπον...αν το routerboard σας κολυμπησει καποτε στο νερο(στην κυριολεξια ομως),πραγμα που δε το ευχομαι...καντε τα εξης  ::   ::  

μπανακι με το νερο που χρησιμοποιει η μητερα σας στο σιδερο

μπανακι με οινοπνευμα

και καλο κομμωτηριο με μπιστολακι  ::   ::  

τελικα τωρα παιζει μια χαρα χωρις απωλειες

Ο ΚΟΜΒΟΣ *FENTAGIN* ΠΑΛΙ UP  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manos_peristeri

Ψαχνω για 3ο link αμεσα προς Πετρουπολη μερια 

εξοπλισμος ετοιμος..

Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας postarei η να επικοινωνησει με pm

*FENTAGIN #10311*

----------


## manos_peristeri

ο κομβος θα ειναι για λιγη ωριτσα down λογω τοποθετησης expansion card στο router ωστε να γινει δοκιμη για 3o bb

----------


## manos_peristeri

εγω γυρισει ενα πιατο προς πετρουπολη σε access point

ssid fentagin search

αν καποιος με πιασει ας στειλει pm να βγει λινκ αμμεσα  ::

----------


## Onslaught

Δεν εχω κεραια στα 2,4 για να σε πιασω. Εχω βαλει μια ελευθερη καρτα μου στα 5400MHz και σε ap bridge (ετσι δεν πρεπει για να εκπεμπω :: . Μπορεις να με πιασεις εσυ;

----------


## babisbabis

> Δεν εχω κεραια στα 2,4 για να σε πιασω. Εχω βαλει μια ελευθερη καρτα μου στα 5400MHz και σε ap bridge (ετσι δεν πρεπει για να εκπεμπω. Μπορεις να με πιασεις εσυ;


Προς τα που κοιταει αυτο στα 5400?

----------


## manos_peristeri

Tα νεα του κομβου:εχει βγει τριτο bb λινκ με whiteHat το οποιο θελει λιγο κεντραρισμα ακομα  ::  

σε λιγες μερες θα αλλαχτει το r/b 520 με το 600 ή με pc(δεν εχει αποφασιστει ακομα  ::  ) και θα βγει και το 4 λινκ μετα απο συννενοηση με τον spirisco με τον syllogo..

----------

